# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A ka censurë në forum?

## Manulaki

Shume antare kane bere ankesa per censurim te padrejte. Po e hap kete teme per te votuar sa prej jush e shihni si te drejte kete ankese dhe sa prej jush jo. Gjithashtu shpjegoni arsyen e mendimit tuaj.  :buzeqeshje: 


Shpresoj qe moderatoret dhe administratoret te kene nje kendveshtrim me te gjere ndaj sugjerimeve te forumisteve. Ato nuk jane ankesa ndaj punes se tyre, por shprehje e fjales.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Manulaki, po nuk te pelqeu forumi, dhe te mendosh qe stafi i fourmit eshte i padrejte, ik ne nje forum tjeter. Ose do perjashtohesh pa sqarime apo paralajmerime. Ha Ha Ha  :pa dhembe: 


Pergjigjen per pyetjen tende, mendoj se e kupton!

----------


## strano

normale qe ka censure, per arsye se nuk te len te shprehesh si te duash... duan qe ti te thuash ate qe disa ktu kan deshire te degjojne.. kshu qe normale qe quhet censure edhe censure e shpifur.

----------


## Leila

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=66034

Kaq kam per te thene une. Kane goje te ankohen per censurat e Enverit?

----------


## Manulaki

> Manulaki, po nuk te pelqeu forumi, dhe te mendosh qe stafi i fourmit eshte i padrejte, ik ne nje forum tjeter. Ose do perjashtohesh pa sqarime apo paralajmerime. Ha Ha Ha 
> 
> 
> Pergjigjen per pyetjen tende, mendoj se e kupton!



Une nuk po e bej sondazhin se nuk me pelqen forumi, perkunderazi. Te shpreh pikerisht ate qe shume njerez ndjejne dhe me kane shprehur dhe mua. Duan te jene antare, u pelqen forumi, u pelqen komunikimi me njerez, dhe nuk kane ankesa ndaj moderatoreve ne pergjithesi. 
Ajo qe po ndodh, qe kam vene re keto kohet e fundit, eshte se nuk po respektohet pikerisht kjo deshire e njerezve dhe per arsyen me te vogel po perjashtohen apo paralajmerohen.
Nuk eshte ceshtje pelqimi. Per mua forumi eshte nje lloj qyteti dhe te gjithe ketu jane fqinjet e mi. Mos ndoshta do largohem sepse pata nje mosmarrveshje? 
Sugjerimet jane per bashkepunim dhe per mirekuptim, jo per sharje te njeres apo tjetres pale.

Qellimi im eshte t'u le te kuptojne moderatoret dhe administratoret se njerezit duan te jene pjese e ketij komuniteti por ne te njejten kohe moderatoret dhe administratoret te jene pjese e lirise se tyre.

Dikush me pyeti si ta shpjegoja "forumin" dhe thashe "Ditar personal i administratorit"  :shkelje syri:  te cilit i eshte shtuar ditari personal i shume te tjereve. Puna eshte se aty ku jeta dhe bindjet e dikujt nuk shkojne shume krah ditarit qendror, aty fillon censura. 
A mund te gjendet nje menyre qe njerezit te mund te shprehen pa pasur frike se duhet te shprehen per jeten e dikujt tjeter dhe jo te tyren?

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Manulaki, shpresoj te mos me kesh keq kuptuar. Ketu censura eshte me keq se ne kohen e ......., ups nuk po e shkruaj, se pastaj do perjashtohem vertete. Nejse. 

Mua me duket teper injoruse ndaj mendimeve dhe kohes se anetareve qe postimet e tyre te fshihen apo te moderohen. 

Kur njeriu nuk eshte ne gjendje te pranoje realitetin, ai e fshin ate kur ka mundesi. Tani ketu ne forum, ka ca anetare dhe kryetare qe kane privilegjin te vizatojne nje te vertete sipas qefit, dhe pastaj te na thone qe nuk ndodhi, se ne nuk kemi fakte. Regjistrat jane ne duart e tyre.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...01&postcount=9



Ps. Uau, paska shkuar loja 6-0.

----------


## KastroZiso99

Une mendoj se ka censure
Moderatoret sigurisht qe mbrojne interesat qe pronari i tyre Koço Kokedhima ka ne tendera.
Une protestoj

----------


## ash

Ka censure  skandaloze!

Le  te  sherbeje  ky  sondazh  spontan   si  tregues   i asaj  qe  mendojne  postuesit  per  temen  e  hapur! 
(Sigurisht  goma  do  beje  te  sajen, por  gjithsesi  zoti  Albo  ben mire  ta  shohe  se  cfare   mendojne  anetaret  e  forumit  te  tij  per  censuren  dhe  lirine  qe  ofrohet  ketu.)

Po  kjo  Albo si  ndodhi  keshtu ? 92 %  e forumisteve  mendojne  se ka  censure! Ah  mosmirenjohes  keta  anetaret  e  forumit(looooooool)

----------


## PINK

> Ka censure  skandaloze!
> 
> Le  te  sherbeje  ky  sondazh  spontan   si  tregues   i asaj  qe  mendojne  postuesit  per  temen  e  hapur! 
> (Sigurisht  goma  do  beje  te  sajen, por  gjithsesi  zoti  Albo  ben mire  ta  shohe  se  cfare   mendojne  anetaret  e  forumit  te  tij  per  censuren  dhe  lirine  qe  ofrohet  ketu.)
> 
> Po  kjo  Albo si  ndodhi  keshtu ? 92 %  e forumisteve  mendojne  se ka  censure! Ah  mosmirenjohes  keta  anetaret  e  forumit(looooooool)



Ash , 
Censure ka dhe pike . E padrejte shume. Eshte turp ne fakt ta mendosh qe kjo lloj censure perdoret sot ne mendimet dhe opinionet e shume anetareve ketu. Eshte dicka qe cfaredo te bejne, ne nuk e nderrojme mendimin tone . Secili prej nesh eshte nje individ i lire dhe shkruan ate qe mendon. Shume here e kemi diskutuar kete gje ketu , por vazhdon te bjeri ne vesh te shurdhet dhe sy qorr. Une pervete jam " lodhur" me keto lloj gjerash sepse nuk ja vlen. Rendesi ka qe te gjithe e dime se kush jemi ne real life , se cfare mendon Albo ketu per filan/e anetare pak rendesi ka. Do vij dita qe ky forum do ngeli Bosh. Me kete lloj censure dem po bejne vetes dhe jo ne. Ne fjalen tone te lire kemi ku e themi, ne mos ketu diku tjeter po . 

Nejse .

----------


## Manulaki

> Manulak, me qafsh, mos bej sikur s'di.  Kjo eshte si ajo puna kur ishim kalamaj:  Ky eshte topi im dhe do luajme si e kam qefin une.   Prandaj edhe ne luanim me peta se gure gjeje gjithandej.


Embelsirke, nuk dua te krijojme arsye per te kunderten e asaj qe eshte votuar  :shkelje syri: 

Pikerisht pra, le te tregojne anetaret pa negativitet (menyre amerikane kjo) ku ka pasur shkelje te rregullores... qe ne fund te fundit ajo "shkelje" eshte shenje e punes se moderatoreve. Ne nuk duam t'i shkelim, perkunderazi i vleresojme, ne te njejten kohe... duam ca hapesire se sikur po na shtrengon gravata.

Psh. une jam dakord te mos kete ofendime nga ana e forumisteve, nderkohe nuk jam dakord qe tema te ndryshme te mbyllen apo dhe anetare te perjashtohen, thjesht sepse mendimet e tyre duken te ashpra. Psh. tema e whisper kur ai postoi ate poezine. Jonka u perjashtua (dhe mendoj se arsyeja ka qene)


> Albo vuan nga deliri i madheshtise..........liria e fjales ne forum arrin deri tek cenimi i ineresave te tua


Une kam tjeter mendim per Albon, nderkohe nuk mendoj se ky mendim i Jonkes, ishte arsye per perjashtim (nese ka qene ky - nese ka tjeter, atehere shembull i gabuar).

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Po me Jonken, c'paten valle???

cudi, kur perjashtohet Jonka, po te tjeret????

per te vertetuar censuren, apo te themi profesionin gomist, te shume prej moderatoreve e me siper ka shume tema te hapura dhe te fshira. 

Eshte bere per ti bere backup postimeve, dhe t'i ripostosh, per t'ia treguar veprimin moderatoreve.

C'me shqeteson mua, eshte mendimi i shume moderatoreve te nderuar, te cilet padrejtesisht digjen me veprimet e "Topit tim" te disave.

per shembull te censures shikoni te pakten keto dy tema.

*Vetperjashtohem per nje kohe te pacaktuar nga Forumi Shqiptar*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=70501

dhe 

*Këshillë konstruktive* 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=70534

----------


## i_pakapshem

ka censure ne forum?

a eshte qielli blu?

----------


## Era1

Mbreme nje miku  me thote qe Albo kishte perjashtuar Whisper dhe une e çuditur se pse mund ta kishin perjashtuar mikun tim kerkoje postimet e fundit te Whisper dhe gjej nje proteste shpirterore te tij ndaj filogrekeve te forumit.Debati ishte ndezur me pro e me kunder siç eshte natyrore per debatet por , mua me beri pershtypje ne postimin  e fundit nga Albo qe mbasi i thote Whisper se do ta perjashtoj shton dhe kete shprehje:




> Ka ndonje anetar tjeter qe do ti beje shoqeri whisper?


Nje kercenim i hapur ndaj antareve te forumit ,shprehje kjo e cila me kujton pleniumet enveriane ku atyre qe mendonin ndryshe ju thuhej , mos do dhe ti te shoqerosh filan armik te popullit....

Ne Forum ka kohe qe nuk ndihem ashtu si jam ndier fillimisht, gjithnje e me shume gjej tema greqidashese dhe ne te njejten kohe antishqiptare te cilat me nervozojne diten. Antishqiptarizmi dhe greqidashesia shihet duke filluar qe nga tema fetare , shoqerore , politike e deri tek ato letrare.
Ne nje teme ku flitej per Aristidh Kolen me ka ndodhur qe mbas debateve dhe replikave te mia meTanhauzer, ai me ka ofenduar ne reputacion negativ dhe mbasi une e postoj ne teme per çudi fshihet shumica e postimeve te mia por postimet e (Tan) Haurit jo.
Fillimisht mbaj mend nje Bingo Bomba i cili na hapi nje teme per shqiptaret qe po marrin neper kembe greket dhe vetem mbas shume kerkesash te antareve tema harriti te mbyllej.
Ne nje teme per nje Kishe bosh ne Mallakaster , Albo nuk ka argumente bindese per te replikuar por "me fuqine e vetos" me ve epitete per krize idenditeti.
Ne temen per te ashtuquajtuart varreza greke , shumica e postimeve te Admin dhe SMO jane ne mbrojtje te ketij veprimi.
Shume postime qe nuk shkojne per shtat me mendimin e parise fshihen.
Perjshtohet Whisper per nje debat banal dhe ne menyre absurde i fshihet perkohesisht dhe tema me poezi, (eshte hera e pare qe shikoj te cencurohet arti).
Nejse , per mendimin tim te krijosh nje Forum eshte pune e madhe por qe ta mbash ate ashtu siç duhet eshte pune shume e veshtire.
Me sa shoh tani admin e forumit kane arritur ne nje pike te tille lodhje sa qe mendimet qe nuk jane si mendimet e tyre ju lodhin syte dhe prandaj duke qene pronar dhe qe "topin e gjuajne vete" gjejne rrugen me te thjeshte fshirjen e postimeve sepse debatet nuk i perballojne dot.
Per ne rendesi ka qe te dime te mbijetojme ne "çensure" sepse fatkeqesisht jemi mesuar 50 vjet keshtu dhe as titullaret e forumit nuk bejne dot perjashtim nga kjo.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> Mbreme nje miku  me thote qe Albo kishte perjashtuar Whisper dhe une e çuditur se pse mund ta kishin perjashtuar mikun tim kerkoje postimet e fundit te Whisper dhe gjej nje proteste shpirterore te tij ndaj filogrekeve te forumit.Debati ishte ndezur me pro e me kunder siç eshte natyrore per debatet por , mua me beri pershtypje ne postimin  e fundit nga Albo qe mbasi i thote Whisper se do ta perjashtoj shton dhe kete shprehje:
> 
> 
> 
> Nje kercenim i hapur ndaj antareve te forumit ,shprehje kjo e cila me kujton pleniumet enveriane ku atyre qe mendonin ndryshe ju thuhej , mos do dhe ti te shoqerosh filan armik te popullit....
> 
> Ne Forum ka kohe qe nuk ndihem ashtu si jam ndier fillimisht, gjithnje e me shume gjej tema greqidashese dhe ne te njejten kohe antishqiptare te cilat me nervozojne diten. Antishqiptarizmi dhe greqidashesia shihet duke filluar qe nga tema fetare , shoqerore , politike e deri tek ato letrare.
> Ne nje teme ku flitej per Aristidh Kolen me ka ndodhur qe mbas debateve dhe replikave te mia meTanhauzer, ai me ka ofenduar ne reputacion negativ dhe mbasi une e postoj ne teme per çudi fshihet shumica e postimeve te mia por postimet e (Tan) Haurit jo.
> Fillimisht mbaj mend nje Bingo Bomba i cili na hapi nje teme per shqiptaret qe po marrin neper kembe greket dhe vetem mbas shume kerkesash te antareve tema harriti te mbyllej.
> ...



Era, ti je e para moderatore qe po flet hapur dhe pa frike. Te pergezoj per kete. Te lutem mos fol kaq hapur, se pastaj do te te perjashtojne dhe ty, dhe nuk eshte mire te mos kemi moderatore te llogjikshem dhe te ndershem. 

Ajo shprehja e topit nuk po i hyn me as ne sy e as me noi ven tjeter as Albos e askujt qe keshtu duhet te gjejme ndonje shprehje tjeter me bombastike. Psh. Topi i Janullatosit, lojtar: Albo.



Ps. Paska shkuar sondashi 20-1.

----------


## Rebele

Mos harrojme shprehjen e programuar ne tru te thuajse cdo moderatori: Nqs nuk e pelqeni kete forum, mos merrni pjese ne te. S'ka nevoje as per retrieval cues. Flisni pastaj per krize identiteti.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Ata nuk kane krize identiteti. Ata e kane shume te qarte se c'jane. Ata shume qarte dhe shkoqur thone: "Mos na caj menderen, se nuk ta kemi qefin. Ti nuk do postosh dot c'do, qe keshtu kot e ke."

----------


## Pasiqe

Era, 100% dakord me ty. Dhe tani prit nje nga te meposhtmet:

1. Perjashtimin.
2. Lavazhin e trurit.
3. Helmimin.

Jonka qe u perjashtua, tha te njejten gje qe thashe une ne: 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=70501&page=2

menjehere pas meje.

Mua s'me perjashtuan, Jonken e shkrete, po. Megjithate besoj se do me perjashtojne se shpejti.

S'ka problem futem prape,  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Manulaki

> Ata nuk kane krize identiteti. Ata e kane shume te qarte se c'jane. Ata shume qarte dhe shkoqur thone: "Mos na caj menderen, se nuk ta kemi qefin. Ti nuk do postosh dot c'do, qe keshtu kot e ke."


Gogla e Kuqe, 

Nderkohe qe mund te kesh te drejte te indinjohesh, mos e ul veten dhe mos e bej veten pre te indinjimit, perndryshe do mbyllet tema, dhe me te drejte.

Era1, faleminderit per mendimin tend te gjere dhe shume te vlefshem.

----------


## Era1

> Mos harrojme shprehjen e programuar ne tru te thuajse cdo moderatori: Nqs nuk e pelqeni kete forum, mos merrni pjese ne te. S'ka nevoje as per retrieval cues. Flisni pastaj per krize identiteti.



Per mua motua eshte : Nese ti nuk e pelqen kete forum une duhet te luftoj qe ti ta pelqesh. Dhe keshtu duhet te jete per te gjithe, te luftojme qe ky forum te na pelqej.

----------


## EDUARDI

Normale Qe Ka
Nese Ktu Arin Thua Dicka Qe Eshte Reale Dhe E Drejte Per Antaret Dhe Ktyre Sju Vjen Mire Dihet Qe O Do Maresh Ban O Do Fshihen Postimet

----------

